# NHS Lothian Diabetes day - Edinburgh



## Lorien (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,
For those of you living in and around Edinburgh, there is a diabetes conference being held at Craiglockhart on 31st October  - more information is in this link - 

http://www.nhslothian.scot.nhs.uk/Services/A-Z/DiabetesService/Pages/default.aspx


----------

